# More new feature coming!



## Guest (Dec 20, 2001)

There are some new features coming down the pike sometime in the next few weeks. One upgrade that has been asked about before is a "Mark Topic Read" feature that allows users to mark only certain topics as read rather than the whole forum. I don't have a complete list of other upgrades but will let you know when I do.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2001)

The first round of upgrades was released today. Here is what was done:
---------------------------------------------
Changed the underlying structure of data to better support large topics as well as provide a more flexable way of storing data. This not only will increase performance, but will also pave the way toward more powerful features.

Previously, large topics would cause an entire server to slow down. The larger the topic, the slower things would get. This no longer will happen.

Since this is a major change, we are going to slowly release this to ensure things are working correctly.


----------

